# Accessing documents from your Amazon Cloud Drive?



## CincyTriGuy (Feb 25, 2009)

I had assumed that I could upload documents to my Amazon Cloud Drive and then retrieve them from my Fire, but that does not appear to be the case. Is emailing the only way to get documents onto the Fire or am I just not seeing the option to retrieve documents from the cloud?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

CincyTriGuy said:


> I had assumed that I could upload documents to my Amazon Cloud Drive and then retrieve them from my Fire, but that does not appear to be the case. Is emailing the only way to get documents onto the Fire or am I just not seeing the option to retrieve documents from the cloud?


You should be able to get it from the Cloud! That is the point of the Cloud! But I haven't been able to get the Cloud to work on my Fire, so...


----------

